# Who's your favorite young Buck?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is your favorite young player on the Bucks (3 years or less in the league)?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

TJ Ford....if he was healthy all last year, this year we probably would be talking about along with Dwayne Wade and Gilbert Arenas as the best young PGs in the league...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I got to go with Danny G. He always hustles and plays D.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> TJ Ford....if he was healthy all last year, this year we probably would be talking about along with Dwayne Wade and Gilbert Arenas as the best young PGs in the league...


I agree, TJ Ford was off to quite a great start in this league and I think he'd be up there with the other great players from his draft if he hadn't suffered this career threatening injury. I hope for TJ and the Buck and their fans that he can make a come back.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Mo Williams he is a good point guard. If Ford was healthy then it would be him i loved watching him as a rookie.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mo Williams and TJ Ford=best young PG combo in the league...maybe the best PG combo in the league period.*


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Now


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes TJ would be....He is still the guy here.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


>



Haha that's exactly what I was thinking.

But being serious for a moment, I'm going to have to go with TJ Ford.
His absence this season, has really hurt Milwakee's playoff hopes.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gotta go with TJ on this one.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, TJ ford is already better then all of those guys can hope to be, save Mo Williams probably. I just hope he gets on the court again, and is the same player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mine would be TJ Ford, but with his injury I'm not sure if he will ever be as good as he could've become anymore if he ever comes back at all.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Dan Gadzuric for sure... If he got starters minutes theres no doubt in my mind he would be considered one of the premier shot blockers in the league.. I think he would put up numbers that ppl predicted for dalembert this year.. about a double dobule with 3 blocks.. Hes not athletic like dalembert but hes very effective.. Hes one of the most underrated C's in the league IMO


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

TJ for sure.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Was close for me between Dan Gadzuric (from UCLA) and TJ

..but TJ is just too exciting of a player. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

gotta be Danny G. Hes a great hustler, rebounder, and blocker of shots. He needs to get more PT and he'll be even more effective. He's already one of the league leaders in per 48 min. stats.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

My favorite young Buck is TJ Ford. It stinks that he was injured for the last part of this year, but if he can come back and be able to play at a high level and gets good coaching then he will have potential to be a great player in this leaugue.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Zaza Pachulia for me. I loved watching him play for the Magic last year, he brings so much energy to the table when he gets in the game. He's tough inside and not afraid to bang with the big guys down low, never backs down from anybody. I just wish the Magic had been smart enough to protect him from the expansion draft. :sigh:


----------



## Bucks-2004 (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan Gadzuric for SURE


----------

